# When does flowering count down start?



## BROMAN (Mar 1, 2015)

Does one start counting the days from the flip or from the first appearance of flowers?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

Thats a loaded question...I count the plant in flower when I flip it to 12/12 but I wont feed her flower nutes till I see small buds forming. But that is just my method, others may have different opinions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2015)

It depends.  I count from the flip if the plants is sexually mature--has alternating nodes and/or preflowers.  If not, I count from the first appearance of flowers.


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Kraven..  I'm nearing the end.  The buds look fatter and feel more dense every day and, the wife keeps asking when they'll be done.  I've got my microscope but would like a ball park.  I'm counting 9 weeks from 1/9 when I flipped.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2015)

I do 2 counts anytime I am running a new Strain. One starts at the Flip, the other from first signs of budding.  Oh and I actually start feeding with Flowering nutes a day or so before the Flip.  jmo


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok HG.  I ended up vegiing 8 weeks so i will go from the flip. Hygrometers are on the way.  On a side note, does it matter wether you hang dry or use those tiered nets?


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks HL.  I've been considerining both dates. I'm using the canna line coco a b so no bloom nutes and i was late with the boost. I'll be on it next grow with some early boost juice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2015)

BROMAN said:


> Ok HG. I ended up vegiing 8 weeks so i will go from the flip. Hygrometers are on the way. On a side note, does it matter wether you hang dry or use those tiered nets?


 
I always trim and hang mine.  I just feel like you can lose a bunch of trichs where the bud is lying on the nets.  Do not know if there is validity in this, but trichs sure do stick to the bottoms of the mason jars the bud is stored in.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 2, 2015)

Its ready when its ready, I make note of the day of the flip, then I will start checking trichs at the 8 week point, nothing will be ready 8 weeks from the lights getting flipped so this lets me watch them rippen. If you wanna go by a breeders flowering time add 7 days and check them, they probably still wont be ready.jmo


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I always trim and hang mine.  I just feel like you can lose a bunch of trichs where the bud is lying on the nets.  Do not know if there is validity in this, but trichs sure do stick to the bottoms of the mason jars the bud is stored in.



I agree THG, same here....trim and hang.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2015)

I trim and hang as well :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

I trim and hang, I've used those hanging nets, I ended up with flat spots on the buds. Also I think like THG that you have trichome loss. Plus when I used those nets it swayed me to clip the buds off the stems, which I later learned is not what you wanna do. My buds dried too fast as the stems hold a lot of moisture that will wick down into the buds and slow the drying process, which makes for better smelling, tasting and smoking bud. IMO if it's dry in less than 10 days it's drying too fast. When you hang and dry you need to keep it on the stem! Hope that helps!


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2015)

the only way that i can really count days is from flip. flowers appear slowly, checking the trichomes is what matters


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

Trim and hang here as well, although on occasion I will just remove all large fan leaves on the plant and then put the whole plant in my attic to dry and then come back days later and remove branches and the finer sweet leaf.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Another vote for the trim and hang gang.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

Title: When does flowering count down start?

Answers: I trim and hang


LOL!!!! I know I know, Broman did indeed ask in another post, just find it comical. 

As for the flip, I count from the first dark day, as day 1. :aok:


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 7, 2015)

thanks everyone.  Lol._ the drying question did catch fire in this thread.  I'll be hanging clothes line from the closet shelf  and using clothes pins of different colors to hang the bud from each plant.  I'm at the start of week 9 from flip and I'm watching the trichs.  I figure this way I'll notice the change from clear to milky as the pictures of milky and clear dont seem very different to me.  And Dr. Gf no hermies on the cotton candy, knock wood.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, you ran Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy? That's a fav of mine!  

.....orrrrr, are you making a silly joke about my love for nanners? lol!!


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol it was just the cc.


----------

